# E. Dampier



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey I got this from another forum, but this is exactly who we need...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"It was a good year," Dampier said. "At times, I felt I could have had better games. I think I'm capable of playing a lot better. I'm planning on going into the off-season and work extremely hard. I don't want people to say: 'Hey, Erick was playing hard just because it's his contract year'. That's not even the case. If you look at last year, I wasn't the system. But I was playing hard. For me, the biggest thing was to just come into this season and be consistent. I wanted to play hard. And I did the whole season." 

"I think I've evolved a lot," Dampier said. "I probably didn't work as hard back then as I do now. Because I've seen the rewards that follow if you go out and work hard. I think I play this game harder now because I'm here, I want to be comfortable around my surroundings and I want to be on a good team. I figured if I was going to get out of Golden State, the only was I was going to do that was to play my way out. And I just took that in stride over the summer. And I think it's very important that I keep working hard and improve my game. I think I'm definitely capable of playing a lot better. So, I'm going to go out and work hard this summer. And hopefully, I can take my game to another level." 

"I definitely want to play with a point guard, with a good shooting guard," Dampier said. "I wouldn't mind going to the East. I have a chance to be an All-Star there. I wouldn't say money is a factor. But hey, all of us want to be taken care of. I've been in the league for 7-8 years. So, I'm pretty much taken care of financially. So, I don't think money is a big issue. So, we'll see what happens. There are going to be some doors that's going to open up for me. There may be some possible sign-and-trades. It'll just be a matter of whether or not the Warriors are willing to do it."

He is the low post guy we need to help EVERYBODY on the KNICKS. He helps H2O, Starbury, and TT, just by being BIG and being able to put the ball in the hole...Show Dampier the MONEY IT. He's our ticket to the big house....I think the last part of the quote is a subtle hint he might want to play for IT and the KNICKS.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

It seems like we have nothing to offer Golden State....

The best offer for them,and the worst for us would be Sweetney,Frank Williams and KT...

That leaves us pretty depleted,unless you think Vin Baker or Naz can play power foward...


TT.Demarr
Baker/Naz 
Damp
H20/Penny
Marbury/Mookie

I dont see GS taken on any crappy contracts,aka Shandon Anderson


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> 
> I think the last part of the quote is a subtle hint he might want to play for IT and the KNICKS.


I hope you're right, but I think it pertains to Miami, Chicago NJ, and New Orleans as much as it does us. Be he does have a good attitude and at least we are a fit.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't see us getting it done either, but I'm not sure how much better the other teams have to offer. Haven't really thought about it yet though.

I really don't think we can afford to lose FW and Sweets for someone 30 or above unless he's a star, or we do really well with our 2nd round pick. And your right, losing KT and Sweets kills our front line, though I do think Balker and Nazr would be fibne if Baker stays clean.

As an aside, I wonder how much DJ wants to stay here nad how much money he's looking for. I wonder if Isaih wants him as our primary backup SG. I know he's not happy with Penny, but I'm really concerned about where this team is headed defensively with all the talk of losing KT , Mutombo, Othella and Sweetney. We need some D in the backcourt even if it's coming off the bench. But note, Shandon is not the person I'm thinking of.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

How much would you give up for Damp??????

Miami really has nobody to offer that GS would want other than Caron Butler....I would guess that GS would want a young cheap talented guy and expiring contracts

memphis could offer

Stromile Swift
earl Watson
Jake Tsakalidies

All of those contracts are up next year,and Stromile is coming on...He would be great with Richardson

How about Dallas???
Walker and nash for Damp and Van Excel???
Walker and nash both have one year left on their contracts...

I am afraid the Knicks have no shot unless Damp forces their hand


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

right, but i got from the article he'd like to come east to be The Man.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

DAMPIER WILL PROBABLY GO TO DALLAS FOR ANTOINE WALKER CAUSE WALKER HAS EXPIRING CONTRACT


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Chris Mullin is in charge of basketball operations now..There is NO way he does a Layden......I have a feeling,if you want Damp,you must take Van X,unless you offer a young stud and expiring contracts..

I gues the Knicks could offer Sweetney,Trybanski,Williams and Harrington.....

Thats comparable to Memphis offer of

Watson
tsakalidis
Stromole Swift

I have a feeling Mullin would prefer to move Van X and go with a Dallas offer of Nash and Walker..

Damp may want to be the Man,but Mullin is going to dictate his Manliness


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> DAMPIER WILL PROBABLY GO TO DALLAS FOR ANTOINE WALKER CAUSE WALKER HAS EXPIRING CONTRACT


Cookie,Mullin will want to move VanX as well,so it may have to be Shimmy Walker and Nash for Damp and van X....

or 

walker for Cliff robinson and Damp..hmmm


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

What exactly is it that GS wants to do? do they want to take on expensive talent or get under the cap ASAP and get into the lottery again?

Van Exel has a team option on his contract after this year, so his contract is no worse than Walkers, in fact it's cheaper. And they can just let Damp walk. So if they want to dump salary fast doing nothing is the best route.

If they want talent in return, even though Walker and Nash's cotracts expire in a year they will want money to re-sign. Do they want their future built around Walker? I really don't see Dallas letting Nash go. He's top 5 - 6, or whatever, PG in the league and runs their offense very well. I think they want to tweak the squad without messing up what works, which is scoring points.

Honestly, I'd think they'd prefer to trade Walker for KT and someone, than Walker and Nash for Damp and Van Exel. I know they love xl but he's older now and he was best in a backup role. Giving up Nash is big.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another overpriced big man just coming off his contract season.. Why would you need him? This won't make you any better whatsoever.. What can he bring that Mutumbo, Vin Baker, Kurt Thomas and Sweetney cant?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> What can he bring that Mutumbo, Vin Baker, Kurt Thomas and Sweetney cant?


Mutombo is 38 going on 48..hes toast.....

The wild card is Baker...How much does he have left in the tank,and how good could he really be with an off-season of conditioning,lifting and H20 instead of VODKA


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Dampier has outplayed shaq this year.

In the west, he is a legitamate double doubel threat the would give us an inside presence we would covet and be happy with.


Which is why someone is going to overpay him and he isn't going to come here.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, you're not going to get the man for nothing. I just hope that if he us available, that we won't have to pay to high of a price to get him. Everyone here has to admit, that he is better than any frontline player we have, and that he would be a tremendous asset to this team. Dampier feeds a need position on this team. Dampier and an athletic 2 guard via some pipe dream would put the Knicks right in the thick of things in the East. Don't forget about Rasheed Wallace and his team mate Ohmar mehket. They will be on the market this summer also. I'm sure Isiah will be in play somewhere...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

tap,would you give up williams and sweetney and Thomas??


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

If we could land Mehmet, we would really be set for a long time.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah, with the impending signing of Sheed, and Darko soon/eventually to be breathing down his neck, he's got to be feeling like his PT with the Pistons may be insufficient. He's lppking for MLE type money right? I bet he'll get a lot of MLE offers.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> tap,would you give up williams and sweetney and Thomas??


Both Sweetney and FW are our only young guys on the team. I don't think it would come down to those two. Unlike a lot of people he (not including you in this 'truth') I have a plenty of faith in IT doing what he needs to do to improve the team. I really don't think that IT is so caught up in the 'Win Now' mantra that previous regimes around here were espousing. FW and Sweetney one way or another are the future for this team. I think that IT will be creative in packaging some to build around Starbury. Kurt Thomas can go for all I really care. I actually think that we can get Dampier on the cheap. Even if we don't, we'll still be position to get Mehket from Detroit. We need a REAL BIG MAN to achieve something in this league. I think that Nazr might not be long for our team. If we can get a Big man in the process.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I actually think that we can get Dampier on the cheap. Even if we don't, we'll still be position to get Mehket from Detroit. We need a REAL BIG MAN to achieve something in this league


I honestly dont see how we can get Damp..But who knows...Okur would be great,as would Rasheed..I love his intensity....


I am glad to hear you wouldnt want to give up Williams and Sweets...I dont think Isiah would give up Sweets,but i could see him packaging Williams and Thomas


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Trade Prediction*

Knicks trade:

PF/C Kurt Thomas
F/G Shandon Anderson

Mavericks Trade:

F Antoine Walker


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ironically enough you guys know who did a good job on Dampier when they met? Mehmet!

He's a good rebounder too, and does really everything well, not spectular just well. I dunno Maybe the pistons wants some expiring contract money?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I want either two things.

Both involve trading Kurt Thomas(our only tradeable asset really besides expiring contracts) for a first rounder. Draft a SG(Josh Childress/JR Smith) or a C Peter John Ramos/Kosta Perovic)

Then sign either Dampier or Mehmet Okur.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Mehmet or Dampier, I don't care which as long as we have a chance to get one of them. Both would greatly help our team. I know we don't have a chance to get Rasheed. Pipe dream. But these other guys we have to be aggresive to make something happen. We don't need much...a big man and a commitment to defense. We will be all right. I don't think Lenny is big on defense though he should be.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Mehmet or Dampier, I don't care which as long as we have a chance to get one of them. Both would greatly help our team. I know we don't have a chance to get Rasheed. Pipe dream. But these other guys we have to be aggresive to make something happen. We don't need much...a big man and a commitment to defense. We will be all right. I don't think Lenny is big on defense though he should be.


If you're wishing for horses wish for the Stallion Mehmet is the guy, he outplayed Damp this year, and he is younger, has better range and better free throw shooting.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

What's Ron Mercer dong these days? After a big guy, we do need an athletic 2 guard who can create his own shot, coming off the bench. I'm not interested in giving up the youngins', ala FW or Sweetney. After a good starting big guy, we can use a 2 coming off the bench to make a real contribution to the team for once, instead of that waste of space Shandon Anderson.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Romain Sato? long athletic, can hit the 3, good defender........nbadraft.net has him in the 50s.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Romain Sato? long athletic, can hit the 3, good defender........nbadraft.net has him in the 50s.


Would love him except he had a pretty crappy senior season. If he played like he did in his junior season he would have been at least a late first round lock, but after regressing a bit this year, his stock is dropping. I still think he can turn it around and would love it if the Knicks got him.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!The wild card is Baker...How much does he have left in the tank,and how good could he really be with an off-season of conditioning,lifting and H20 instead of VODKA


I recall he was doing quite well at the start of the season for Boston....there still may be hope.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't really see the Knicks being able to trade for a pick to get in the first rd. this year. I mean if I was a GM and had a choice between a young stud and Kurt Thomas, I'm going with the stud. So as far as that is concerned, I'm not holding my breath for that. I also don't see where Antoine Walker would fit on our team. Somebody with some sense please break that down for me...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> I also don't see where Antoine Walker would fit on our team. Somebody with some sense please break that down for me...


I agree in the sense that Walker is a SF, and I'm not sure it makes sense to trade our starting PF for him.

He's athletic, a good ball handler, a good rebounder, decent in the post, offensively aggressive. He's an (small) upgrade over TT.

Though I'm gonna go out on a limb and say I think we'll see a TT next year that's as good as Walker. Not as many rebs and assists perhaps, but fiestier going to the rim (was TT not doing the right thing when Collins took him down?) and with better shot selection than Walker. And we wont have to lose KT and his defense and rebounding in the process.

OTOH, having Walker and TT compete for time could be pretty productive. Either one makes and awesome 6th man.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Walker can play in the post despite what people think, he isn't that bad actually.


He isn't as good of a scorer as TT but he sets people and passes about 100x better.

Walker would be our Power Forward, let him bang away and play him sub 30.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I belieive that TT will be better next year because he has a lot to prove. I like A. Walker, but he freelances too much, and personally I don't think he is a *TEAM* player. If A.Walker was to come to our team, I would sit on the sidelines with my arms crossed, in my show me pose. I don't think he has a lot to offer our team. I like the big man in the middle i.e. Dampier or Mehmet. Either one of those two guys and a athletic 2. I believe IT when he says don't expect too much activity in the offseason. I'm not knocking IT, I'm behind him 100%, but he more or less shot his load bringing Starbury here. He only has the MLE and the smaller one available. He can only do so much...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He only has the MLE and the smaller one available. He can only do so much...


Post bail,get Eddie Griffin.......

Get h20 healthy,get TT to realise his potential..

Get Sweetney in the weight room,get Frank williams some PT and to stop shooting set shots....

Get baker on the weights and off the bottle

Get 20 pounds on DJ

Get Shandon Anderson the #$%^&& out of NY

Get a real coach


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Would you shutup about Eddie Griffin!

Jesus christ the guy can't even stay out of jail.

Is beating your girlfriend and drugs really that much better than playing proffessional basketball , **** he'd rather do drugs and shoot at random people THAN GET PAID MILLIONS OF DOLLARS TO PLAY A GAME MOST OF US HAVE TO FIND TIME TO PLAY.


Grab Sopho trade anything except steph.

2005 #1 pick comes here and we have Euro-Garnett.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

LOL, between truth and Knicksbiggest fan you guys have me cracking up. You don't want Archie Griffith out on bail because he can always be remanded back to jail. We get him on the cheap with a work release program! But seriously, I don't like the kid. I am all for giving people 2nd and 3rd and 4th and 5th chances ala Lawrence Taylor and Strawberry. Those are my dogs and I was behind them. I knew where there troubles stemmed from. AG is a whole different level. He's been getting over, for so long and giving back so little to all the people that helped him, **** 'em. Sopho? That's that baby Shaq guy? Hey who cares? But wait, is he just like what we have in Sweetney, or what Sweetney could look like if he bulked up? We need a legit 7 footer that can really play. Man I wish I could go back in time and bring that P. Ewing from '94 back to play with this team. He wouldn't have his enforcer, but he would be exactly what we need.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He wouldn't have his enforcer, but he would be exactly what we need.


Yes he would..He would have Frank the "Punisher" Williams...

Is Griffin actually in jail????If he isnt,I guarantee IT will take a good look at him...

I am starting to think Vin "Diesel" Baker is our best and only bet...

Does Trybasnki have ANY game???


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

We know we wont get Sheed or Damp with our MLE. Doleac seems pretty buried in Denver, I wonder if he's worth our MLE. I wonder how much Denver wants him, especially if Camby walks. Steph liked him for the pick and pop, but of course that was when Houston was playing and everything on offense seemed a whole lot easier.

Do you guys think Doleac make a difference? These days I feel like anyone who can shoot would be welcome.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

TIM THOMAS HAS HAD A LOT TO PROVE EVERY YEAR BUT HE HASN'T DONE ANYTHING. HE GOT HIS BIG CONTRACT FRMO HAVING A HUGE PLAYOFF SERIES AND HASNT DONE ANYTHING SINCE. WHY SHOULD HE START NOW BECAUSE HE CALLED KENYON MARTIN FUGAZY WHEN HE IS THE FUGAZY ONE.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Cash and Williams for Jaric and Sopho!

Sterling loves cash!



> Sopho? That's that baby Shaq guy? Hey who cares? But wait, is he just like what we have in Sweetney, or what Sweetney could look like if he bulked up?


He's 6'10 though he may grow. He has a 7'4 wingspan and he is closer to 300 pounds. He is bulky not ripped but not Tractor Traylor. I think he could be a great center in the East. But that's me. I'm right anyway.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I just don't know who is worth it to us an MLE guy.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Anybody who is worth giving the MLE to wouldn't take it because they know they can get more money elsewhere. The only hope we really have is that a FA who is secure with where he is at in the world and his money would take the MLE just to play for IT. Basically, that's what it would come down to. Does the player want to take less money now from IT to maybe get a MAX contract down the line, and to play for IT. Another team tried that (minnesota and Joe Smith) but they couldn't keep from running their mouths. I'm glad we're more or less keeping things real here in this thread. I'm glad nobody pulled a Peter Vecsey and came up with an asinine trade idea for the Knicks, like LA trading Shaq for KT and a future in 2006.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Trybasnki has no game, and I wouldn't offer the MLE for Dolec. It will be a Spoon situation again.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

It sounds like Dampier is saying that he is secure in the money that he has made, maybe we would be willing to come to NY. He wants his time to shine and he wont get that in the west. I think he wants to come to the east, he could eaisly be an All-star. Jamal Maglore was the center for the east and Dampier could easily out perform him. Maybe he could talk GS in to a sign and trade

Im thinking something like Dampier and NVE (since they wanna get rid of him), for Deke (expiring contract), Harrington (expiring contract), Frank Williams ( young stud with cheap rookie contract), and Tim Thomas (they gotta take something for NVE). 

GS dumps contract money and gets back expiring ones and they get Frank Williams who we know can ball, and Tim Thomas could help them out as well. We get the center we want and NVE could back up Marbury.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> It sounds like Dampier is saying that he is secure in the money that he has made, maybe we would be willing to come to NY. He wants his time to shine and he wont get that in the west. I think he wants to come to the east, he could eaisly be an All-star. Jamal Maglore was the center for the east and Dampier could easily out perform him. Maybe he could talk GS in to a sign and trade
> 
> Im thinking something like Dampier and NVE (since they wanna get rid of him), for Deke (expiring contract), Harrington (expiring contract), Frank Williams ( young stud with cheap rookie contract), and Tim Thomas (they gotta take something for NVE).
> ...


Who is going to start at the 3 though? Anderson should not, DerMarr might not be ready. Penny? Probably. TT, no matter how much talent he wastes, is still significantly better than all of those players.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

IF given the Minutes Penny could produce pretty good, atleast until Demarr is ready. I think both Demarr and Penny are capable of putting up 12 - 15 pts a game just like TT did, and they could both play better defense.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I had this ridiculous dream that we got the 2nd pick in the lottery used it on Pavlo and traded it for Glenn Robinson.

I was super pissed.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> IF given the Minutes Penny could produce pretty good, atleast until Demarr is ready. I think both Demarr and Penny are capable of putting up 12 - 15 pts a game just like TT did, and they could both play better defense.


Hopefully you are correct. But one question, do we really need a sign and trade to get Dampier? Yeah we will have to if he wants more than the MLE, but if he doesn't care about the money like he says he doesn't, he could just sign with the Knicks. Probably a wild dream, but it is possible.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> Hopefully you are correct. But one question, do we really need a sign and trade to get Dampier? Yeah we will have to if he wants more than the MLE, but if he doesn't care about the money like he says he doesn't, he could just sign with the Knicks. Probably a wild dream, but it is possible.


Yes, we want him.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

From the way he is talking I'd say that its possible. The only thing is that he could go to somewhere like Miami, they're only a center away from being a real force in the east. I think the Knicks are also a center away from being an elite eastern team but right now the Heat is looking like a better team than NY so why would he come to NY. 

I really hope he would come to NY for the MLE but if we cant get him that way then I would try to do a sign and trade if at all possible. Hopefully I. Thomas could really sell him on NY, but then again he would be admitting that he was wrong in thinking that Nazr Mohomad was the center of the future for the Knicks, and I dont know if I. thomas could admitt that he was wrong.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> From the way he is talking I'd say that its possible. The only thing is that he could go to somewhere like Miami, they're only a center away from being a real force in the east. I think the Knicks are also a center away from being an elite eastern team but right now the Heat is looking like a better team than NY so why would he come to NY?


I couldn't agree with you more. Isiah would be the only reason a player would come and play for us. Isiah really would have to sell himself and the team to catch a HOT free agent like a Dampier or Rasheed. We only have the MLE. We have to make it work for us somehow...


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

do you all know what a restricted free agent is???

memphis only does a trade if they can sign and trade swift

swift goes to denver and replaces camby

I think if Dampier wants to go to GS then dampier goes to Golden State

GS wont be to picky with the trade

they wont get sweetney

they will get older bigmen to fill the void

also losing foyle makes for them really needed for big men

cliff robinson could come with the deal as well

Id like to see the over paid skinny tim thomas sent out of town 

maybe the hawks would take him
for jackson
jackson wants to be a knick too
and would be a lot cheaper than thomas


----------

